
Ask HN: Data Science enthusiast looking for advice - vnb_
I recently completed the Deep Learning specialization from coursera. I am attempting to work on projects&#x2F;competitions on Kaggle and it has been an uphill struggle. I live in SF and would love to find someone to collaborate with. Also, I would really appreciate some advice from career data scientists on what it&#x27;s like in the industry as in what you do in your day-to-day job and what are the minimum requirements for getting that one interview call?
======
starpilot
You won't use much deep learning. You'll spend about 10% of your time doing
predictive modeling, 90% doing other stuff like preprocessing data and
communicating/reporting results.

